# Here's one for you, any ideas?



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

A friend of my DIL posted this on FB, what in the world is it?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well... huh.

The nut looks almost like a shellbark hickory.
Maybe something went terribly wrong..?

But I can't look anymore. I must go to bed. I must.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It was found in South Texas, if that helps...


----------



## mfalconer (Jul 12, 2014)

could it be a type of gall? A gall is a growth caused by an larval insect... cut it open and see what's inside!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I think it's a passionflower fruit. Most don't seem to have that prickly looking part, but I did find one pic that sort of matched.

http://www.backyardnature.net/chiapas/passionf.htm


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It's not a gall-it has seams on it. I don't think it's a hickory, it doesn't look quite right to be one. I'm not familiar w/passionfruit, but it does look like the pic thermopkt posted, so it could be.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It is Passion Fruit!
Thanks so much! I thought it looked familiar, and as soon as that was mentioned, went and checked one of my books. There it was.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If that's Passion Fruit, what has happened to the leaves. Have they been chewed off? It doesn't look right to me. I don't think so.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

There's different types of passion fruit. If you check the link that was posted, there's one on it that looks almost identical, but it's red instead of green.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's a green one I found online..


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

thermopkt said:


> I think it's a passionflower fruit. Most don't seem to have that prickly looking part, but I did find one pic that sort of matched.
> 
> http://www.backyardnature.net/chiapas/passionf.htm


 
Yay you!!! :rock:


----------

